# fond écran au login



## florky (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour appliquer un fond d'écran a mon imac au login de celui ci ? Je voudrais une image de fond avant qu'il me demande le mot de passe.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2006)

bonjour ,
un peu de recherche sur cette section et tu trouves
&#201;voqu&#233; plusieurs fois
il y a entre autre un fil " &#233;crans de boot et log sur OS X.4"
Et c'est loin d'&#234;tre le seul


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2006)

Oui, on en parle ici, apparement il est plus conseillé de changer l'apparence de l'ouverture de session que le boot panel. Tu peux en outre tester ce logiciel: Visage.


----------

